# Confessions of a new snake owner



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

What puzzled me more when I finally got Esmé was just how active she was. I spoke to quite a few people about it because all you ever hear about Royals - I guess from the folk who don't like them mostly - is the fact that they are fat, lazy slugs. Well, she certainly isn't. But then I've given her more than the two hides and a waterfowl to be fair. I have been suprised on a few occasions that she hasn't managed to tie herself up in a knot as she's been passing through the various tunnel and tubes that she has in with her. In her 9l RUB she has a warm end hide, a cool end hide, a moist hide, a cork tube and various toilet roll and kitchen roll tubes. She seems very happy.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

That's supposed to say waterbowl not waterfowl!


----------

